# The Wife's train.



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

Wife's train.


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

Pastel Fest!


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

She definitely has created many pleasing colorful railcars.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Looks kinda like the Easter bunnies train! They are well done, I like it!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

Homeless by Choice said:


> She definitely has created many pleasing colorful railcars.


Hi Homeless. 
As much as the Lovely Lynn would like to take credit for creating this train they were purchased from Lionel's Girl train collection.
Denny


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

dennytodd2 said:


> Hi Homeless.
> As much as the Lovely Lynn would like to take credit for creating this train they were purchased from Lionel's Girl train collection.
> Denny


I remember seeing those trains in hobby stores and the Lionel catalogs.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

DId you lock up her glue gun? or just ran out?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like Mary Kay and Tiffany's got together.


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Looks like Mary Kay and Tiffany's got together.


And Hello Kitty.


----------



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

T-Man said:


> DId you lock up her glue gun? or just ran out?





T-Man said:


> DId you lock up her glue gun? or just ran out?





T-Man said:


> DId you lock up her glue gun? or just ran out?



The gun is glued to her hand “T” man. Here is the Lovely Lynn with her 230 watt, 1/2” diameter glue stick gun. Strings every where.
I may have given the wrong impression she made the pastel train which she did not. Lionel/Williams made the train for girls.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just to let you know. My wife was impressed with her handiwork.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Love the Christmas trains.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

The original Lionel Girls Train 63 some years ago was a marketing failure but over the past 20 years or so the reproductions from Lionel, K-Line, Williams, and MTH have been very popular.

Bill


----------

